# Jodi Bell



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

As I saw the last glimmer of life fade from your beautiful eyes, you reminded me that even in death there is hope. You are now perfected, in a sanctuary that is timeless and not bound by the imperfections of this life. And until that very special day when we are reunited, you will remain steadfast, ever watchful for our return. 

Jodi Bell
January 1, 1995-August 7, 2008


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a sweet looking girl. 

Run free, baby.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Jodi Bell


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh Cathy, {{{hugs}}}








I am in shock! I was not expecting this. My heart breaks for you during this very difficult time.

Jodi Bell will be missed greatly. She touched many hearts, including the ones in my home.








Jodi Bell


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

OMG, Cathy, I had no idea Jodi went to the bridge. Sean and I are both sad, we extend our very deepest sympathies to you. Our pets seem to leave us when we're most vulnerable. RIP sweet angel, Jodi Bell.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

I am quite saddened to hear of Jodi Bell's passing, Cathy. My sincerest condolences. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I'm so sorr for your loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost Jodi Bell. What a beautiful tribute and picture you posted of her. My condolences to you and all who loved her!!!








Rest in peace Jodi Bell!!!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

I arose from my fitful sleep and gathered up the flashlight. I wanted, no needed, to be near Jodi's grave. As I stood there in the early morning hours, I scanned the skies looking for the brightest star. She is there, forever beautiful and mysterious. As shooting stars streaked across the sky, I felt the tear drops fall and for a brief moment, we were united. You are so near, yet so far. I love you, Jodi.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

A beautiful name for a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss.

RIP Jodi Bell.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Cathy, I am sorry for your loss of Jodi Bell.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your heartfelt words of encouragement. It has helped me during this difficult time. It just doesn't seem like she should be gone so soon. Somehow, I thought she would live forever.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. Rest in peace, Jodi Bell


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your kind words of support and comfort. I am quite touched and it has sustained me in this difficult time. 

I am spending more time with Niki and Kali, enjoying and savoring the moments that they treasure so--long walks, an early morning sunrise, running through mud puddles, the sound of crickets at the close of another day. I go to where she lay and together we share our special moment together. A young mockingbird watches over her and it brings me comfort. I see the last of the blackberries of the season drop and a hummingbird moth flutters by, in search of the honeysuckle nectar. The summer comes to a close as a new chapter begins. I am content in spite of my loss.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Cathy,

Beautiful words for a beautiful dog. You write like a poet, and I can almost 'feel' your thoughts. I especially love the vision of the mockingbird.

My condolences in the loss of your Jodi Bell.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry!!!! I can feel your emotions through your beautiful words. She must have been a wonderful friend. 

((HUGS))


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry for you loss. Jodi Bell is a beautiful dog and will warm your heart for all time.

What a beutiful tribute you have written for her.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Cathy,

I am so sorry, I just saw this, my deepest sympathy goes out to you and your family.

Someday you will be with your Jodi Bell, until then, she will be watching over you









I am so very sorry


----------

